# MTB-Verleih im Raum Freiburg gesucht !



## Black Evil (2. März 2009)

Hi Leute !
Demnächst möchte ich einen Bekannten in Freiburg besuchen und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal meine Fähigkeiten auf dem MTB testen.
Gibt es einen MTB-Verleih im Großraum Freiburg ?


----------



## make65 (2. März 2009)

Frag mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (2. März 2009)

Ja, dass scheint ja schonmal ein heisser Tipp zu sein. Danke !
eMail ist unterwegs.


----------



## Freecastle (2. März 2009)

Bikes kannst du auch hier leihen ....

www.radsport-suetterlin.de

oder direkt im Zentrum von Freiburg

www.rad-ikal.com

Viel Spass bei deinem vorhaben


----------



## make65 (2. März 2009)

Hab noch was: Bei hild-radwelt gibt's Testbikes von Specialized und Ghost. Kannst Du gegen geringe Gebühr Tageweise, auch über's WE leihen.

Und bei tolopilo
gibt's ebenso Testräder.


----------



## Black Evil (2. März 2009)

Sehr geil ! Da hab ich ja sogar noch die Auswahl.


----------



## amon (8. Juli 2009)

rad-ikal


----------



## Black Evil (9. Juli 2009)

Danke. Obs auch irgendwo Speddhub-Räder gibt ? Das wäre natürlich der Knaller.


----------



## DreckBox (14. April 2012)

Erstmal sorry, dass ich den Thread ausgrabe.

Ich bekomme nächste Woche Besuch und würde gerne 1-2 Touren mit dem Gast unternehmen, also wüsste ich gerne wo - und vor allem für wie viel  - es empfehlenswert ist ein Rad zu leihen.

Dabei muss das Rad nicht überragend hochwertig sein, da wir uns wohl hauptsächlich auf Schotterwegen rumtreiben würden und bei gemächlichem Tempo von Aussicht zu Aussicht radeln würden.

Evtl hat ja jemand Vorerfahrungen mit www.freiburgbikes.de ? 15 für ein ehrliches Hardtail klingt mehr als fair und wäre auch ausreichend.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was man so zu welchem Preis in Freiburg bekommen kann.


----------

